# Need Help w/Lightings...



## canon23 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I was looking at the at the Sony HVL 20DW2 light previously but didn't get it due to budget and need at the time. Now I need it, but it doesn't seem to be selling anymore.

I will use this as a off camera light for stills. Portraitures, weddings, etc.

I was also thinking of getting another LED light that's bigger. Like this:
Litepanels Litepanels Micro - On-camera light - LED - 3 W - DC.

My budget is $400 for both. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------

